# Serious about Speckled Trout fishing



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

_*Serious about Speckled Trout fishing*_

I was born the day the United States declared war on Japan. Before Davis Causeway was re-named Courtney Campbell Causeway I was already 'Serious about Speckled Trout fishing:



The endless miles of grass flats were home to huge schools of Speckled Trout. 

With my first boat it was the Tampa Middle Grounds.

The 'Grounds' were located a couple of miles from the St. Pete side of the Gandy Bridge:



Once again, the Trout fishing was outstanding. 

During the early sixties I was working on a degree in Psychology from the University of Tampa:



My intention was to attend graduate school after earning my BA. At that level education became very expensive. Back then recreational anglers could sell their catch. Speckled trout was in demand and brought a good price. I began the hunt to find a place where I could catch enough Trout to help pay for my education. 

That place was at the mouth of Bunces Pass:



To say the Trout were thick and hungry would be an understatement.



A wife and three daughters ended my graduate school aspirations as well as my boat. Family came first. 

But I did not give up Trout fishing. The miles of Courtney Campbell endless grass flats were no more. 

The grass flats of Dunedin reminded me of the olden days at Davis Causeway. The early morning trout fishing was very good:



Given the opportunity I would hitch a ride with a friend who owned a boat. 

A few hundred yards from my Dunedin Causeway stomping grounds was the bridge going onto Honeymoon Island. 

Late evening & night fishing near the bride was fantastic. The Trout were big and ever so hungry:



We in Central Florida take our Speckled Trout fishing very serious, but we are not the only ones.

No one is more serious than the people of the PENSACOLA SPECKLED TROUT CLUB.

With 10 Tournaments per year the CLUB is dedicated not only to trout fishing, but also to fellowship. There are eleven club meetings every year. A fantastic meal is provided with a menu covering a wide array of culinary delights. 
The PENSACOLA SPECKLED TROUT CLUB subscribes to the proposition that "what is good for the Speckled Trout is good for the fisherman. We believe that it is appreciating our fishery resource, respecting fellow anglers, and giving serious thought to tomorrow that will perpetuate our fishery for generations to come."
The PENSACOLA SPECKLED TROUT CLUB is a credit to not only the dedicated anglers of Pensacola, but to everyone who fishes.

Another credit to fishing as well as hunting is Woods'nWater Magazine. For 44 years WnW has been bringing into our homes the real Florida. In the February, 2022, issue we learn that 'The cooler weather is bringing the trout bite!'


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Woods'nWater also showcases the real Florida hunter. 

Check out, in the February issue, 'Hunting and fishing bring people together.'

(I wrote the article)



Young Levi had never seen a wild boat. 

He can never say that again. OH! That's me and my boar in the upper left corner. We are both proud. 

We in Central Florida take our Speckled Trout fishing very serious, but we are not the only ones.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Harbison said:


> Young Levi had never seen a wild boat.


That makes two of us


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Harbison said:


> OH! That's me and my boar in the upper left corner. We are both proud.


Bob it may just be the camera angle but that Boar really doesn’t look that proud


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

My kind of wild boat


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

jwilson1978 said:


> View attachment 1086567
> 
> 
> My kind of wild boat


hahahahaha good eye, wilson. i didn't see that mistake.
i do like that wild boat. is that in oba?
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> hahahahaha good eye, wilson. i didn't see that mistake.
> i do like that wild boat. is that in oba?
> jack


I'm still looking for it. lol


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

And Levi still hasn't seen a wild hog b/c penned up hogs ain't wild. 

Bob - what are you trying to say with the "real Florida hunter"? I don't get why you are still posting here if you despise us here in the Panhandle so much. You definitely aren't doing anything positive for you or the "brands" you represent by still posting here, that's for sure.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob I bet your copy and paste keys have the writing wore off on them don’t they


----------



## Tim (Oct 24, 2007)

I live in Fort Walton now, but went to college in Tampa in 1984-1985. A friend from college
took me trout fish near Anclote Key and Fred Howard park and we caught trout that hit top water
lures with reckless abandon until we got tired of it.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Tim said:


> I live in Fort Walton now, but went to college in Tampa in 1984-1985. A friend from college
> took me trout fish near Anclote Key and Fred Howard park and we caught trout that hit top water
> lures with reckless abandon until we got tired of it.


I used to fish Anclote Gulf Park ( mouth of the Anclote power plant outlet) for big specks, pompano and Spanish in the winter and a lot of salt creeks off Bluff Rd for specks and reds.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"That makes two of us"
You are missing a lot. Wild boars are fun to hunt & great to eat. 

"that Boar really doesn’t look that proud"
Not really sure he was all that happy about being shot. 

"My kind of wild boat"
Looks like a boat to be on. 

"real Florida hunter" 
The 'real Florida hunter' is the sportsman/woman who actually hunts in the woods; not from his/her rocking chair telling others what they are doing wrong. 

"why you are still posting here"
Because I have a great deal of respect for the 'REAL' sportsmen/women of Pensacola and want to share our Florida with them. 

"despise us here in the Panhandle"
I "despise no one. But I am not all the fond of the HATERS. That's just not my way of interacting with fellow sportsmen/women. 
Guess you missed this... The PENSACOLA SPECKLED TROUT CLUB is a credit to not only the dedicated anglers of Pensacola, but to everyone who fishes. 

"brands" you represent" 
What "brands" is that? News to me. I represent NO ONE! Never have; never will. 

"Bob I bet your copy and paste keys have the writing wore off on them don’t they"
That's a bet you would loose! 

"went to college in Tampa in 1984-1985."
Which college? In Tampa we have both the University of Tampa, and the University of South Florida. Both are very good. I graduated from the University of Tampa. Wanted to go to graduate school at USF: got married instead. 

"I used to fish Anclote Gulf Park ( mouth of the Anclote power plant outlet) for big specks, pompano and Spanish in the winter and a lot of salt creeks off Bluff Rd for specks and reds."
Fantastic fishing. Have fished there many times. Also fished for grouper & snapper off Anclote. From Clearwater to Anclote was my old stomping grounds. 

"trout fish near Anclote Key and Fred Howard park" 
Love the endless miles of lush grass flats. Also great for scalloping.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

What happened to 'I'm outta here'? Apparently there are many forms of mental illness.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

like a stuck record
same ole garbage over and over and over and over


----------



## 2trill2kill (Dec 4, 2021)

Harbison said:


> "That makes two of us"
> You are missing a lot. Wild boars are fun to hunt & great to eat.
> 
> "that Boar really doesn’t look that proud"
> ...



gay.



gay as hell.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Hogs everywhere on my jobsite.
Nary a fence to be seen.

Josh you should come shoot these. Foley Hogs


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

JoeyWelch said:


> View attachment 1086589
> 
> 
> Hogs everywhere on my jobsite.
> ...


I'm in.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

MrFish said:


> I'm in.


May have to shoot em out of a bulldozer. I don’t have any 4 wheelers or blinds or air conditioned shooting houses. We roughing it over here.

I’ll run up to Lowes and get you a roll of fence wire. I heard you have to have fence wire to kill em.

Best of the Best


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I have some AP rounds in case I have to shoot through the blade like in Lethal Weapon. Best of the best of the mediocre.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Can em up!!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

y'all should text bob and ask him how to do it.
jack


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"same ole garbage over and over and over and over"

Then why are you reading it ???

"many forms of mental illness."

'many' can be seen on here.
Mental Illness was my line of study in college. Could have written my thesis on the haters on this forum.


" I heard you have to have fence wire to kill em. "
It helps!

"What happened to 'I'm outta here'?"
"outta here" for the haters. In here for the real sportsmen/women.

"like a stuck record"
Thanks! You & those like you must like what I do "here" or you would not be here.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Typical responses from REAL sportsmen/women...

"Bob, thank you for your thoughts regarding Florida fishing, hunting, Speckled Trout, and the human experience. Always an interesting, and informative read. 

P.S. Damn fine hog!!!"

"Another great report..only ate Specs once,
and was damn tasty dinner"


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Real sportsmen are boring. I like to hear/see the exhilarating hunting of free range in the big pen. That is mano e mano. The real deal. The big kahuna.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Bob, are you calling Biggie Smalls mentally ill because he's black??


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Could have written my* theses *on the haters on this forum.
just to help you out, professor, the word you seek is thesis.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> Could have written my* theses *on the haters on this forum.
> just to help you out, professor, the word you seek is thesis.
> jack


You're too slow Jack. He's so smart he could've written many theses and been given multiple doctorates.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"Real sportsmen are boring."
'BOARING TO A'


"given multiple doctorates."
Not "given" EARNED! I had the grades to go all the way. Got married instead. My wife & three daughters were more important to me than graduate school.
Made the most of my BA in Psychology. Advanced rapidly in Florida's Department of Juvenile Justice. Earned a very good salary. Bought and paid cash for three plush acres & a pond. My daughters grew up swimming and fishing in our own private pond.
Built my daughters a state-of-the-art tennis court.
I drive a top of the line Special Edition Toyota Camry . I pay cash for everything. I am, and have been for many years, completely out of debt.

I continue to post on here because the 'real' sportsmen/women of Pensacola are dedicated and exciting to work/share with.

"because he's black??"
I see people; not color!
When I worked for the state I was in charge of hiring the peoples I wanted to work with; many were of color.
Tony is one of my dearest friends. I respect him greatly.

Tony has a master's degree from the University of Miami. He was a high-ranking Hillsborough County Sheriff.
We are both retired and still best of friends.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

it is so sad that some people have to get on a public forum and convince others of their resume'. i hope my brother, who is 84, doesn't get on here and start blabbering. that would embarrass me. he's know to do that, though. i remember one time when we were on the school bus and the bus driver went past my house and my brother was supposed to get off at a friends house down the road.
well, my brother jumps up and says, "mr. bus driver, stop this bus and let my brother jack off.
jack


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

I post on public forums to share fishing/hunting experiences; not to convince others of anything. Personally I could care less what the HATERS think!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Whoa, whoa, whoa.....this is getting a bit deep in here. The guy that gets pulled to his chair in a blind while sitting on a chair on a trailer is gonna call someone a couch potato hunter??? Seriously??


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I wont post my credentials but at the end of the day. I drive an old 03 F350, eat souse meat on crackers and my wife is pleased with the size of my manhood


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

stevenattsu said:


> I wont post my credentials but at the end of the day. I drive an old 03 F350, eat souse meat on crackers and my wife is pleased with the size of my manhood


Man sitting on the porch drinking beer watching his wife sweating pushing a lawn mower. Women next door says to him . I can't believe your sitting there watching her work like that you should be hung. Taking another drink he says back to her I Am! I guess if your impressive you don't have to impress LOL


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

jwilson1978 said:


> Man sitting on the porch drinking beer watching his wife sweating pushing a lawn mower. Women next door says to him . I can't believe your sitting there watching her work like that you should be hung. Taking another drink he says back to her I Am! I guess if your impressive you don't have to impress LOL


I only said pleased not impressed


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

It's not the size of the snake in the lake, it only matters if the hot dog has mustard.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

jack2 said:


> it is so sad that some people have to get on a public forum and convince others of their resume'. i hope my brother, who is 84, doesn't get on here and start blabbering. that would embarrass me. he's know to do that, though. i remember one time when we were on the school bus and the bus driver went past my house and my brother was supposed to get off at a friends house down the road.
> well, my brother jumps up and says, "mr. bus driver, stop this bus and let my brother jack off.
> jack


Did the driver help your brother jack off or she just keep on truckin?


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

JoeyWelch said:


> View attachment 1086589
> 
> 
> Hogs everywhere on my jobsite.
> ...


You sure them are Hog tracks? Looks like old timey Florida Wild Boar tracks. I'm guessing an 80 or 90 pound trophy Boar.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

MrFish said:


> Bob, are you calling Biggie Smalls mentally ill because he's black??


Remember when Bob posted the picture of the slaves picking cotton and claimed they were his?

Only a truly racist individual would even consider doing som like that. That thought would never enter a normal mans mind.

Just for the record Bob, Biggie would smoke your ass if he were still around.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob you know this Dude?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

stevenattsu said:


> I wont post my credentials but at the end of the day. I drive an old 03 F350, eat souse meat on crackers and my wife is pleased with the size of my manhood


well, now we know, your wife is pleased by the little things in life. 
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> well, now we know, your wife is pleased by the little things in life.
> jack


Oh damn! That's tough not just the joke but the beer that came out of my nose LMAO!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Whoa, whoa, whoa.....this is getting a bit deep in here. The guy that gets pulled to his chair in a blind while sitting on a chair on a trailer is gonna call someone a couch potato hunter??? Seriously??

Hunted on my own in cold, swamps, mud, snow, wind and rain for over 60 years. I know a 'couch potato' from a real sportsman very well. 



I wont post my credentials

Good! There is very little to post.



Remember when Bob posted the picture of the slaves picking cotton and claimed they were his?

Only a truly racist individual would even consider doing som like that. That thought would never enter a normal mans mind.

Never happened; never will!

It's obvious who the real "racist" is. 



Bob you know this Dude?

As well as I want to know him.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Harbison said:


> I know a 'couch potato' from a real sportsman very well


Doubtful if you're calling me a "couch potato hunter".


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Harbison said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa.....this is getting a bit deep in here. The guy that gets pulled to his chair in a blind while sitting on a chair on a trailer is gonna call someone a couch potato hunter??? Seriously??
> 
> Hunted on my own in cold, swamps, mud, snow, wind and rain for over 60 years. I know a 'couch potato' from a real sportsman very well.
> 
> ...


Tha man with the BBC and a wells catfish you ever run into ether?


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"Doubtful if you're calling me a "couch potato hunter".

Don't want to be called one, don't act like one!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Harbison said:


> Remember when Bob posted the picture of the slaves picking cotton and claimed they were his?
> 
> Only a truly racist individual would even consider doing som like that. That thought would never enter a normal mans mind.
> 
> Never happened; never will!















Bob , once again you are lying. Just like you lie about “I’m outta here”. Just like you lie about never being banned from forums for your continued spam. Just like you lie in the articles you drivel out. Just like most every thing that you type. Your lying.
And your lying about your slavery post also.….Again
You are one screwed up Dude

Was there ever a time in Your life that you were capable of telling the truth?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Your pants ever catch on fire Bob?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Harbison said:


> "Doubtful if you're calling me a "couch potato hunter".
> 
> Don't want to be called one, don't act like one!


I'm done. It's like debating a first grader. You're calling me a couch potato hunter, because you think that's a come back? You have fun hunting that fenced in acre and being carried in and carried out. Does the "guide" line the shot up for ya too? He just let's you pull the trigger?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Bob? Since I hunt at places like this, does it make me a true Sportsman? They had real nice couches too best of the best! Im going back in March if you need a story


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Bob, you'd leave Tammy in a heartbeat for this home cooking. They'll even drag you








and MrFish around in a chair















Best of the Best with all the trimmings!!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

oh, lawd, steven. why you showing porno of mater gravy? shit, that looks good.
jack


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Maybe if we all start reporting these spam posts for what there are, SPAM Mods might actually do something about the spam. 
On my PC it's the 3 dots on the right side of the post.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bring me a plate


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

That cheesecake?


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

stevenattsu said:


> Bob? Since I hunt at places like this, does it make me a true Sportsman? They had real nice couches too best of the best! Im going back in March if you need a story
> View attachment 1086624
> View attachment 1086626
> View attachment 1086625


Fake hunter, not a real hunter not in central Florida.

(how much to hunt the wild hippos?)


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

after cooking the ham, make the gravy and then deglaze with the can of tomatoes, juice and all. add more flour to thicken if needed. yuuuum.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

ST1300rider said:


> Fake hunter, not a real hunter not in central Florida.
> 
> (how much to hunt the wild hippos?)


Escobar's cocaine hippos. Nothing like hunting a geeked out 10k lb animal.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Ya'll can hunt all that big game crap. I wana go after them pygmy's they have to the right of the Elephant


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

NO COMMENT!!!
Have a nice day.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Harbison said:


> NO COMMENT!!!
> Have a nice day.


So you do want to do a story on me?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Harbison said:


> NO COMMENT!!!
> Have a nice day.


Spoken like a true Liar


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I think ole Bob might have a little Democrat in him


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Harbison said:


> NO COMMENT!!!
> Have a nice day.


That's two right there. That jesuit school failed you in math.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I heard Brady just retired from the NFL to coach Antonio Brown at Jesuit.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"Spoken like a true Liar" From the lips of the biggest RACIST ever to destroy Alabama. 

"So you do want to do a story on me?" 
Depends... Are you a sportsman, or HATER?

"I think ole Bob might have a little Democrat in him"
Registered Republican.

"That jesuit school failed you in math."
A+ student who graduated in the top 1/3 of my class @ Jesuit. Took four years of math at Jesuit; 2 years at the University of Tampa. Excelled in one of the toughest High School in the country as well as in College. Calculus was my favorite subject at Jesuit; Psychology at the University of Tampa; Calculus was # 2.

"I heard Brady just retired from the NFL to coach Antonio Brown at Jesuit."
Brady would be welcomed at Jesuit.
After being destroyed by Jesuit in the championship game Pensacola's Pine Forest High hires new coach:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob why did you post something like this? Is this funny to you?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

What does calculus have to do with anything you posted? Does that mean you're smarter than others? I took and passed Cal 3, does that mean you're beneath me? 

Let me guess.....you're outta here!! No time for haters!

Freaking broken record.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Harbison said:


> "Spoken like a true Liar" From the lips of the biggest RACIST ever to destroy Alabama.
> 
> "So you do want to do a story on me?"
> Depends... Are you a sportsman, or HATER?
> ...


I don't subscribe to a label. I've commercial fished for a lot of years, the CCA wouldn't call me a sportsman but an outlaw. Do you like that organization?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

stevenattsu said:


> I've commercial fished for a lot of years. The CCA wouldn't call me a sportsman but an outlaw. Do you like that organization?


Bob is a charter member of NAMBLA.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Harbison said:


> "I think ole Bob might have a little Democrat in him"
> Registered Republican.



I certainly wouldn’t brag about that either. Lol


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

MrFish said:


> Bob is a charter member of NAMBLA.


Ahhh, I was wondering what was up with all the Levi pictures
Makes sense now


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Ole Bob working on his next copy and paste article


----------



## will46r (Apr 15, 2020)

Y'all are loosers


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Very loose.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Beter to be a looser, than a couch tater hunter.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Or the biggest racist to ever destroy Alabama?🤣


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"Is this funny to you?"
Only funny to an Alabama RACIST!

"Does that mean you're smarter than others?"
NO! Many 'others' are smarter. But, I must admit, I worked like hell at school & am proud of my education. I am sure many on this form are just as smart, or smarter. They too can be proud!

"Freaking broken record."
Then why are you here???

On a very serious note...
I have and have always had a tremendous amount of respect for the commercial fisherman. It's a very hard way to earn a living.
The rec 'sector' has it's seasons & possession limits. The commercial fisherman has IFQ's. Both are tough to live by.
Fished the Florida Middle Grounds for decades. Often we were side-by-side with commercial fishermen.
I took this picture from the deck of the Florida Fisherman ll:

Always a welcome sight!
I have absolutely no regards for the CCA

"what was up with all the Levi pictures"

I have three daughters. If I had a son I would want him to be just like Levi.
He is a real gentleman who represents the future of both fishing & hunting.

"Ole Bob working on his next copy and paste article"
Out of the mouth of the...


"Y'all are loosers"
ABSOLUTELY! The HATERS on here are losers and so am I for putting up with them.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob why did you post this?
Why would you say you still own slaves?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob why do you keep calling me a racist?


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Do you even have a race car?


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"Bob why do you keep calling me a racist?"
Because you are "the biggest racist to ever destroy Alabama?🤣" 
Look familiar???


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Dang Bobby. You say you ain't racist, but you sure quack like a duck and walk like a duck.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"you sure quack like a duck and walk like a duck."

THANKS! Nicest compliment I have had in ages.


Love anything to do with ducks.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Harbison said:


> "you sure quack like a duck and walk like a duck."
> 
> THANKS! Nicest compliment I have had in ages.
> 
> ...


He said ducks not dicks Bob. Close your mouth.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Harbison said:


> "Bob why do you keep calling me a racist?"
> Because you are "the biggest racist to ever destroy Alabama?🤣"
> Look familiar???


Don’t have kids Bob but keep proving my point.
Bob why did you post this? Why did you claim you still own slaves?
Why does the color of another mans skin bother you so bad?
Your a sick man Bob to even joke about something like this.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Maybe a little built up aggression your dealing with?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Is this what your mad at a whole race about Bob?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Harbison said:


> "Bob why do you keep calling me a racist?"
> Because you are "the biggest racist to ever destroy Alabama?🤣"
> Look familiar???


Bob just for future reference, you should never talk about peoples family members in this way.

Someone will get their feelings hurt every time.

Not to mention the fact that it’s really tacky


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"Is this what your mad at a whole race about Bob?"

NOPE! Just one racist with a BIG DIRTY TACKY mouth!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Lol


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

JoeyWelch said:


> Was your Wife a fan of the black cocks?
> Maybe a little built up aggression your dealing with?


Still didn’t answer my question Bob


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"Don’t have kids"
Then why did YOU post this...


"Was your Wife a fan of the black cocks?" 
NO WAY! Thy are all too small for a real woman.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Harbison said:


> "Don’t have kids"
> Then why did YOU post this...
> 
> 
> ...


ok


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob I shouldn’t have ask that about your wife. 
I apologize. 
Im sure she was a great woman


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"Bob I shouldn’t have ask that about your wife.
I apologize.
Sorry but you have said many things just as bad; just as SICK!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Bob if you think this forum is full of racists, losers, and non-sportsmen, why do you keep posting here? If you think we're all such degenerates, why would you supposedly share your most intimate life details with us? You keep saying you have better things to do and ALL these places that 'appreciate' your content, so... why do you keep coming back here?

I think none of that is true, and for the record I don't believe even a third of what you write because you've shown you don't value honesty and integrity (pictures of Pensacola that aren't Pensacola, using others' photos in your articles without permission and ignoring the owner when they bring it up, it goes on and on) - Personally, I think you have been run off most the other forums, and you need this to keep your life interesting. I admit I probably would too if I kept posting the same aged photos pimping out a couple commercial interests that aren't even in this area (and that don't pay me) over and over and called it 'content.'

What would you like for us to do to give your life some more pizazz? Clearly you need us... tell us what you need, we're here for you!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Harbison said:


> "Bob I shouldn’t have ask that about your wife.
> I apologize.
> Im sure she was a great woman "
> 
> ...


You see Bob, the post above proves exactly how fucked up you really are.

You said nothing about admitting your part of the wrong in this shitshow. No one else would ever talk about another members kids in the manner you did. Yet you do it and see it as acceptable. Only another “poor poor pitiful me speech” and an explanation of how how everyone is wrong but Bob. I dont care about your family history. We’ve all lost loves ones. Man up and deal with.

Your screwed up in the head man and you should really seek help. Seriously Bob.

Now you never did answer the original question that I ask, only tried deflection tactics that a 6 yeaer old kid would use. So I’ll ask once more , Bob why did you feel the need to post the picture below and say that you still owned slaves? Why would you do that?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Bob, I give you permission too use my tomato gravy picture if you need it


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Harbison said:


> "Bob I shouldn’t have ask that about your wife.
> I apologize.
> Im sure she was a great woman "
> 
> ...







jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

stevenattsu said:


> Bob, I give you permission too use my tomato gravy picture if you need it


He's already posted the pic of you next to the sign on other forums. You are now the Best of the Best!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I give you permission to use this pic as you see fit.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob I give you permission to eat shit


----------



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

Not sure why the OP hasn't been banned from the site due to the numerous infractions cited?

But if no one responded to the drivel, maybe he would just go away.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

silverking said:


> Not sure why the OP hasn't been banned from the site due to the numerous infractions cited?
> 
> But if no one responded to the drivel, maybe he would just go away.


Tried that.
He’ll just start posting it in multiple sections


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Bob's the old man. Starting shit and then trying to act like he was just making conversation.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

silverking said:


> Not sure why the OP hasn't been banned from the site due to the numerous infractions cited?
> 
> But if no one responded to the drivel, maybe he would just go away.


I guess you need to go look at Bloody Decks, Florida Sportsman Forum or the countless others


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I never read the crap Bob posts. 
I just read the responses from other forum members. That's the entertaining thing.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

MrFish said:


> Bob's the old man. Starting shit and then trying to act like he was just making conversation.


Nailed it


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"No one else would ever talk about another members kids in the manner you did. Yet you do it and see it as acceptable"
What manner is that? I have ALWAYS shown great respect for kids & family.

"everyone is wrong but Bob"
'WRONG' again! Most on this forum are real sportsmen/women, good people, and good fishermen. The 'wrong' is associated only with the haters.

"why do you keep posting here?"
Why do you keep reading it?

" I think you have been run off most the other forums "
Been sharing our Florida for over 50 years on forums all over the country. Have NEVER "been run off": a single time.

" pimping "
Exactly what is your definition of 'pimping?' If it's showcasing Florida then I must admit I am 'pimping' and proud of it.

"tell us what you need, we're here for you!"
Showcase Florida with me. Add your personal knowledge to Pensacola fishing/hunting. Leave the sarcasm & constant belittling to the chat-rooms where they belong.

"We’ve all lost loves ones. Man up and deal with."
WOW! First... "Was your Wife a fan of the black cocks?" And now... "We’ve all lost loves ones. Man up and deal with."
And the BIG Alabama mouth continues...
"you still owned slaves?" SICK! "screwed up in the head man and you should really seek help. Seriously"
Suggest you do so tomorrow; the next day will be too late.

" responses from other forum members. "
Well over 90% positive.
Such as...
Responses from around the country:



" Good stuff Bob!.. keep on making memories!👍 "

" Always love seeing the reports Bob. ":
The bottom line!
"If you don't like Bob's posts don't read them. I think you will find more like them than not. Keep up the good work Bob"


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Telling ya.... mental illness.... he insults and berates us, but yet keeps coming back because he needs us....


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob your a sick man


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Sure seems like you were runnoft from the THT forum too. You posted one "report" over there and poof you were not longer a poster. WTF (welcome to florida).:








06-07-2016, 06:26 AM
#*19*
triumphrick
Admirals Club















THT sponsor



Join Date: Aug 2008
Location: Masaryktown, Fl/Crystal River Fl
Posts: 19,813
Likes: 537
Received 5,466 Likes on 2,418 Posts









Quote:
Originally Posted by *harbison* 
I have a great report on the first week of gag & ARS season. We tore them apart. I will share with REAL sportsmen/women.

Sorry but this forum is just not for me. Too many cry-babies, few sportsmen.

Quote:
Originally Posted by *harbison* 
I thought this was a real forum...did not take long to prove differently!

From triumphrick:

That's funny...this isn't a true forum compared to what?...Florida Sportsman where you can find page after page of the Hubbards boats and their fish...
This place does things a little differently. I just made a suggestion. What I read was you pimping the Hubbards party boat.

And repeating all those pics isnt necessary...you could have easily edited it.

Someone else here seems to be the crybaby...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

He’ll be back when he wakes up and changes his diaper.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

SurfRidr said:


> Telling ya.... mental illness.... he insults and berates us, but yet keeps coming back because he needs us....


I like it. I admire his commitment to the art of trolling. He is "the Best of the Best"!

If Mr. Harbison is a real person, he has an open invite on my boat or a seat in any of my Hunt Clubs. I like his gusto, especially for an old dude!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

What an honor it was in April of 2012 to join the real, dedicated, anglers of the PFF fishing on-line forum.

Back then we shared fishing and hunting adventures. 

Today many share nothing but sarcasm, chastisement, and hatred, while contributing absolutely NOTHING! 

Fortunately some real sportsmen/women remain:

"I like it. I admire his commitment to the art of trolling. 

He is "the best of the best"! 

Thank you! I have published many articles, video, on the art. My trolling expertise began in the early sixties slow trolling for Kings of Clearwater. We caught them by the hundreds. 

Watch my good fiend, Craig, as, today, he fights a huge Wahoo:








"If Mr. Harbison is a real person, he has an open invite on my boat or a seat in any of my Hunt Clubs. I like his gul."

Sir, I am as real as it gets. 

I have fished every inch of Tampa Bay as well as the very heart of the Continental Shelf:

 

I have harvested deer in Maine; elk in New Mexico.

 

Never used a guide; did not need one. 

I have published in national as well as Florida magazines.

 

In Woods'nWater, May 2017, I wrote & published a huge article, with in the field photos & video on Bear Bridge Hog Hunting. In the February, 2022, issue I published, HUNTING & FISHING BRING PEOPLE TOGETHER.

I have published well over 25 articles in Woods'nWater. 

Unfortunately Today many on this forum share nothing but sarcasm, chastisement, and hatred, while contributing absolutely NOTHING!

That's just not me. As such I have decided to DELETE all PFF contact information from my computer. 

I will devote full time, full energy, to interacting with fellow sportsmen/women, and not the hate gang.

HAVE A NICE DAY!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Hmmmm


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Harbison said:


> "I like it. I admire his commitment to the art of trolling.
> 
> He is "the best of the best"!
> 
> Thank you! I have published many articles, video, on the art.


You still haven't learned to read the room, I guess. He's talking about being a troll, as in baiting people into engaging in a conversation where you intentionally stir shit up. Not talking about trolling as in fishing. 



> That's just not me. As such I have decided to DELETE all PFF contact information from my computer.


I don't believe you; I don't actually believe anything you say anymore, since you have demonstrated time and again that truth and integrity are not part of your approach. You post pictures from somewhere else saying they are Pensacola, you say you've been here and fished here, and then you say you haven't but your family has been here and hated it, right after a long post about how great it is. You say you've never been run off other forums, after people have posted the screenshots of that very thing. You have said you're leaving over a dozen times and yet you keep showing back up again acting like it all never happened. And apparently this has been going on for years. 

You're a confusing person, Bob, with an apparent serious disconnect from reality, or you really are just a master troll. I still can't wrap my head around the latter being the case, but it's hard to reconcile either way. There will be another post at some point about 'sharing with the REAL sportsmen and women of Florida' and 'no time for haters,' but personally I would appreciate it if you'd keep your spam in the 'Out of Area' section where it belongs. It's almost like background noise after a while. Good luck to you.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Can some do the best of the best translation? What does this mean?

"As such I have decided to DELETE all PFF contact information from my computer.

I will devote full time, full energy, to interacting with fellow sportsmen/women, and not the hate gang."

Is he outta here or just out of insults?

Will Jack be starting a thread for the closest Bob return date?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob I’m one of those “show me types”

But we all know your just lying again


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Harbison said:


> "No one else would ever talk about another members kids in the manner you did. Yet you do it and see it as acceptable"
> What manner is that? I have ALWAYS shown great respect for kids & family.


Harbison, you are either a liar, senile or just plain stupid. You talked a load of s**t about my 12 year old daughter...to the point where I was about to head down there and have a " discussion" with you...senile old man or not. When confronted about it, you didn't have the cojones to man up and fess up...you made excuses. Peddle your lies somewhere else.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

and you think only pff has trouble with gettin rid of the disease? here are just a few i found.
if you don't know how to copy and paste, ask bob.






Making the best of a bad situation


Making the best of a bad situation



www.njsaltwaterfisherman.com










I Remember Tampa


As a Tampa native I remember many things about our state. I remember when Florida was the least populated southern state. Today Florida is the most populous of all the southeastern states. The Tampa I grew up in was a tiny, backward, southern...




www.bdoutdoors.com













Born to fish...and hunt


:thumbup: Born to hunt & fish! Ever since early September the Florida Fisherman ll has been on dry dock. This was from our last 44 hour full moon trip before dry dock: The Florida's two massive 7,500 pound Cats, along with the transmission, have been completely rebuilt and are ready for...




www.pensacolafishingforum.com













The trips that dreams are made of


From Toronto, Canada..."the trips that dreams are made of" Our Florida




forums.floridasportsman.com













The Florida Middle Grounds


I have been fishing the Florida Middle Grounds on the head boat Florida Fisherman ll, Hubbard's Marina, Madeira Beach, Florida, for over forty years. I love to fish & hunt. sharing our adventures with fellow sportsmen/women is what makes our sport so great. Check out the short...




www.2coolfishing.com










Fighting the big boys of the Florida Middle Grounds - HuntingNet.com Forums


Saltwater Fishing - Fighting the big boys of the Florida Middle Grounds - Fighting the big boys of the Florida Middle Grounds The full moon for the month of March is on the sixteenth at 1:10 P.M. We will be fishing the day before the full moon. Perfect! The weather is picture perfect. Let's go...



www.huntingnet.com













Team Maryland challenges the monsters of the Florida...


Sunday, April 28, the Florida Fisherman ll, Hubbard's Marina, Madeira Beach Florida, proudly welcomes our friends from the Chesapeake Bay state. We will be challenging the monsters of the world famous Florida Middle Grounds. Are the sportsmen from Maryland my Maryland up to the challenge. Only...




www.thebassbarn.com







https://www.thehulltruth.com/florida-georgia/762419-mangrove-snapper-fire.html?styleid=4





 Disabled forum



jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

the idea was tendered in past posts to stop entertaining the op by not responding to the thread. i have scripted the same many months ago however, the issue persists as one can see this by the many other sites under attack by this "alleged" outdoor writer. one can also surmise that the posters have a desire to enter their remarks which are, to a large degree, negative to the original position of the instigator. let's ponder the idea as we would mental illness.
the goal is to accomplish communication with someone who has lost touch with reality. this is a perpetual process and takes many months if not years to make any progress and then little progress is attained. if any. delving into the mind and how it works is a fascinating concept.
for example, eating can be a form of mental illness. this is because there is something in the brain hard-wired to make you want to eat. you may not need it, but you want it. the taste is the stimulus and pleasure is the response although the weight is a significant side effect.
so let's look at this situation with this in mind. what is the stimulus and what is the response? 
what stimulates you to respond to a negative thread? as most readers can see, there is a considerable amount of disdain for this op. why? maybe the responses to the posts are a desired response, something about the negative response that is needed. in reality, the op gets the desired outcome and the stimulus-response mechanism persists until the total amount of satisfaction, whether on the op or the poster, is attained. ask yourself, what is this something that keeps me posting on this worthless thread?
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Let me try to analyze ole Bob.

Bob is a lifelong court referral officer where people have been forced to use his services or go to jail or foster home and that is one of those deals where Bob is right just because he says he is. He has made his living telling people you are wrong and I’m right. Though I’ve only read something about it in a book, I am the expert and I am right and you are wrong even though you have lived the situation You don’t have any ideal what your talking about. These people are off in the head by default.

Bob has lived his whole life in a false reality and this is the result.

As far as posting in his threads, I admit I do it for the sole purpose of hoping it will make him leave. I banned him from another forum several years back after asking him several times to participate in other discussions along with his spamming. He admitted he had no interest in others discussions on that board so I deleted him.

Ive watched him do this crap over and over and over for a bunch of years now. It’s the same everywhere.

Bob is a miserable man who loves to irritate everyone he can. He is really in a state of mental distress and needs help though he would probably never admit.









Narcissistic Behaviors That Distort Your Reality


Narcissists engage in behaviors that are harmful to everyone they meet. Below are the tactics they use to distort your reality and their motivations behind them. These are classic narcissistic behaviors in a nutshell: 1.



abusewarrior.com













Dont be like Bob


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Fortunately,…There is treatment for him


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

wilson, spit it out, son. what are you trying to say?
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> wilson, spit it out, son. what are you trying to say?
> jack


Stayed up to late lol


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

😂🤣🤣
That drunk posting is hard on a Man aint it. 
I got a bunch of em I wish I could delete. But all mine were sober.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

JoeyWelch said:


> 😂🤣🤣
> That drunk posting is hard on a Man aint it.
> I got a bunch of em I wish I could delete. But all mine were sober.


You got it man! Finally got the new trolling motor in and install went to fast then I got board and out of hand lol


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Hopefully these threads are gone for good


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

JoeyWelch said:


> Hopefully these threads are gone for good


haha, like my momma used to say, shit in one hand and wish in the other and see which one fills up the fastest.
jack


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

JoeyWelch said:


> Hopefully these threads are gone for good


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

SurfRidr said:


> View attachment 1086792


that's a really big estimate, wouldn't you say, sam? more like 5-10?
jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Bob have you ever fished Coffee Pot Bayou?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Bob, please post about your European hunt 









450 deer and boar slaughtered in fenced enclosure at Spanish hunt


The mass killing took place on a commercial hunt on the Los Posteruelos private estate in Villaviciosa de Córdoba, near the Andalusian hills.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I’m becoming more of a Bob fan everyday. Just reading all of you grown ass men tripping over each other to mess with him.

Bob, if you ever get banned, send me your articles and I will post them until I get banned.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Outside9 said:


> I’m becoming more of a Bob fan everyday. Just reading all of you grown ass men tripping over each other to mess with him.
> 
> Bob, if you ever get banned, send me your articles and I will post them until I get banned.
> 
> ...


He’ll put you on the email list


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Outside9 said:


> I’m becoming more of a Bob fan everyday. Just reading all of you grown ass men tripping over each other to mess with him.
> Bob, if you ever get banned, send me your articles and I will post them until I get banned.


Do you need links to the other forums he spams...posts on? You can catch all the quality over there.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Can anyone help him out on a canned hunt? He's looking for a new spot since all the others shut down 






Need hog hunter outfitter


Have hunted Tiger Island, Two Guys & A Hog, Bear Bridge Ranch, and Trophy Hunters Outfitters. All are now closed.




forums.floridasportsman.com


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

stevenattsu said:


> Can anyone help him out on a canned hunt? He's looking for a new spot since all the others shut down
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was all over the sandbox hunt


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

What happened to Trophy Hammock ? Best of the Best? Guess not


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

stevenattsu said:


> What happened to Trophy Hammock ? Best of the Best? Guess not


Damn pigs rooted out of the pin shut em down.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I still have the open invite for Mr Harbison to come out to my club(being genuine here). 
Open invite to ride around in the ranger and shoot hogs in the face. Word of caution, we start hunting when BAC's are .08. It makes it more fun.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

.08 add rising or falling LOL


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Walton County said:


> I still have the open invite for Mr Harbison to come out to my club(being genuine here).
> Open invite to ride around in the ranger and shoot hogs in the face. Word of caution, we start hunting when BAC's are .08. It makes it more fun.


I'm about to spamming headboat shit.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Bob!! Check out this erection!!! You can come hunting anytime but it might turn you into a couch potato hunter, after sitting in my box


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Walton County said:


> I still have the open invite for Mr Harbison to come out to my club(being genuine here).
> Open invite to ride around in the ranger and shoot hogs in the face. Word of caution, we start hunting when BAC's are .08. It makes it more fun.


He would probably shoot one of y’all in the ass then come back here and post 40 headboat pictures and a hog picture with 3 pages of rambling nonsense on gun safety explaining how y’all were not watching where he was shooting and how y’all got in his way and end it all with how it was 100% your fault that he shot you In the ass.

gun safety 101
stay the hell away from Bob
Best of the Best


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

JoeyWelch said:


> He would probably shoot one of y’all in the ass then come back here and post 40 headboat pictures and a hog picture with 3 pages of rambling nonsense on gun safety explaining how y’all were not watching where he was shooting and how y’all got in his way and end it all with how it was 100% your fault that he shot you In the ass.
> 
> gun safety 101
> stay the hell away from Bob
> Best of the Best


Wooo!!! Not much ass would be left, after getting hit with that 45-70


----------



## Shmelton (May 19, 2020)

Damn I hate I didn’t get to participate in this one…Bob talking about black cock, calling people racists, lying about not owning slaves, talking shit about the great state of AL, hunting in the snow in FL, damn I coulda had fun with him. I guess it’s to late now, But it looks like Joey had a good time with it. I’ll catch him on the next one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Bob? Did you make it through the hurricane ok?


----------

